# Just got my CZ75b how often should I clean it?



## Elias

I was advised to clean it every time I fire it. I usually put 50 rounds through it at a time! should i clean it every time I shoot? Any tips on how to properly clesn my firearm?


----------



## jakeleinen1

I don't think there really is a set rule about cleaning as far as I have been able to find.

I pretty much clean my guns every time I use them and when they have been stored for long periods of time. But I think Im pretty OCD about keeping my gear in orderly fashion.

I'd say at least 1-2 times a month minimum especially if you have an all metal gun which I do not know if the CZ75b is all metal or polymer ( i think its all metal )


----------



## postmaster

I guess I'm old fashion, but I wouldn't even think about putting away a gun I used without first cleaning it. But then I enjoy the cleaning as part of the experience of shooting.


----------



## ronmail65

Congratulations and safe shooting!! I'd really like to have one of these myself. I have a Glock 19, but I think I would shoot better with all metal (heavier), full size gun. I like the 9mm caliber and the high capacity format, which both guns have in common.

The CZ 75 also looks easy to clean. Is that true? And, how do you like the trigger... how does it feel relative to a Glock 19?


----------



## recoilguy

The CZ is a fine weapon that should be cleaned before you shoot it the first time. Yes there are those who have not done so and it worked fine but in my opinion it should be cleaned before the first time you shoot. This weekend I shot 1550 round through mine 650 saturday......a good cleaning and about 900 on sunday. A very needed and good cleaning. If you shot 50 rounds you proably do not have to clean it each time but it will not hurt anything to do so and you will get to know your gun very well. It is very easy to break down and very easy to clean, I would go into the detail but I am not a big typer so look here or look here The 75 p-01 and SP-01 all break down the same!!!

RCG

You picked a great weapon.


----------



## Elias

Thank you ronmail. The CZ shoots really well and pretty accurate, the trigger is good it has good control when you pull the trigger. I love the 3 dot sights it comes with. They glow in the dark lol


----------



## Elias

Yeah it's all metal construction very solid firearm!! I'm like you buddy, I clean it all the time after shooting!!!

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Elias

I fired a glock 19 the other day and wow it has a good kick, the CZ doesnt kick as much, Its very easy to disassemble as well


----------



## Elias

Thanks for the input. I did a alot of research before buying.I was caught between beretta fs92 or CZ and CZ won all the way!!


----------



## postmaster

I checked out the utube cleaning job. OMG! If I used a sink "in the house" I would be sleeping outside "the house". I clean mine everytime I shoot.


----------



## Overkill0084

Since they are simple to field strip, a basic cleaning after firing doesn't seem like a real imposition. A couple of patches down the barrel and a quick clean of the gunk inside the frame. Maybe 10 minutes if you have OCD issues, 5 if you don't?


----------



## recoilguy

Exactly............so why not just do it?


----------



## Elias

that too funny !!!!! the wife send you to the dog house lol!!!


----------



## Elias

lol i think I have OCD,It takes me about half hr to clean it. I really treat it like my baby I take care of it and my fiancee seems to think i care for my firearm more than I care for her.


----------



## Elias

I really appreciate all your feedback!! Thank you. Just one more thing....... do I need to oil the mechanisms often? I just want to make sure I take care of it well so no corrosion.
You guys seem like pros and i'm new at this....


----------



## Overkill0084

Elias said:


> lol i think I have OCD,It takes me about half hr to clean it. I really treat it like my baby I take care of it and my fiancee seems to think i care for my firearm more than I care for her.


Your CZ will be lower maintenance over the long haul 



Elias said:


> I really appreciate all your feedback!! Thank you. Just one more thing....... do I need to oil the mechanisms often? I just want to make sure I take care of it well so no corrosion.
> You guys seem like pros and i'm new at this....


I use motor oil on the moving parts applied with a Q-tip. 
CLP works, but it goes everywhere. From a preservation standpoint, it's probably better than my motor oil & Q-tip.


----------



## jcsandals

Clean your weapons everytime you shoot, without exception. Just do it!


----------



## recoilguy

I put a drop of oil on the slide rails everytime I clean my CZ's. I put a drop on the internal mechanisms as well. If there is too much oil it may stain the padding in your carrying case if there is too little your gun may rust or malfunction. Hmmmmmmm not such a hard decision to make. Cleaning your weapon teaches you many good safty habits as well.....Check to be sure it unloaded. pointing it away from anything valuable. Handling it racking the slide. how the gun feels in your hand. I like to clean my guns!

RCG


----------



## berettatoter

recoilguy said:


> I put a drop of oil on the slide rails everytime I clean my CZ's. I put a drop on the internal mechanisms as well. If there is too much oil it may stain the padding in your carrying case if there is too little your gun may rust or malfunction. Hmmmmmmm not such a hard decision to make. Cleaning your weapon teaches you many good safty habits as well.....Check to be sure it unloaded. pointing it away from anything valuable. Handling it racking the slide. how the gun feels in your hand. I like to clean my guns!
> 
> RCG


I'm with you. I clean all my weapons after a range trip. I clean my CC piece about once a week whether I shoot it or not. Probably a lay-over from being in the Marines. That and I am just anal about that sort of stuff.


----------



## propellerhead

I clean mine if I don't plan on shooting it again within a week. Like my IDPA gun, at the peak of my IDPA addiction, I was shooting twice a week. Cleaning it every time was too much. So generally, I'll clean a gun within a week of shooting it if I plan to store it.


----------



## cclaxton

*I use a BoreSnake after each use*

I recommend use of a BoreSnake after each use. I keep it in my range bag along with a small bottle of Shooters Choice Lubricant/Cleaner. I wet a small portion of the green fabric right at the beginning of the boresnake with ShooterChoice and run it through the magazine well and then through the barrel. When the brush reaches the barrel, I put some tension on the bottom of the boresnake to force it onto the barrel ramp. I then complete the pull, and then repeat a few times. This keeps the barrel and ramp clean. I also keep a clean plastic gun brush in my bag and brush the bullet seat of the slide (where the firing pin and extractor are located) to remove any soot or debris.

This keeps the handgun clean for about 4-8 visits to the range.

About every 1-2 weeks, I will field-strip the gun and clean the slides, barrel, bullet seat, etc with Hoppes gun solvent (or any good solvent), and then relubricate with ShootersChoice (or any good gun oil.) For the slide and hammer-cocking rail, I use a small amount of gun grease.

I like ShootersChoice. I use CLP on my shotgun, and it works great for the shotgun, but the odor is bad.

If you use a lot of sooty ammo, you may want to shorten these intervals.

Good Luck and Be Safe and Get Plenty of Training.


----------



## Cat

A clean pistol,Is a good pistol.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Cat said:


> A clean pistol,Is a good pistol.


and a dirty girl is a great date


----------



## berettatoter

propellerhead said:


> I clean mine if I don't plan on shooting it again within a week. Like my IDPA gun, at the peak of my IDPA addiction, I was shooting twice a week. Cleaning it every time was too much. So generally, I'll clean a gun within a week of shooting it if I plan to store it.


That works too.


----------



## cclaxton

I spent my money on girls, guns and cars....the rest I wasted.


----------



## Teuthis

Always keep it clean. Shoot it, clean it.


----------



## CZMAN

hello all..... new here and had to just say that the CZ 75B or CZ 75 or dimonds in the ruff!!!! when i ordered mine from my local gun shop and yes it was a special order..he looked at me and said nobody in my area really knows of this gun???????? he also said i must have did alot of research on 9mm's and yes i did alot and anyone who does not feel the CZ is the best gun out there has never shot one and if you did and didn't LOVE it you had a clone! as i said best gun around for me to each there own.. but i would say to anyone here who has one good job boys you know your guns,,,,, oh oh lol yes clean your gun always


----------



## kahrinca

I believe there is no need to clean the gun other than personal reasons and do so when I feel like it. I don't worry about malfunctions as I do not keep the gun for anything other than the range. Mine has never malfunctioned. 

If I were going to use it for Self Defense, I probably would clean it every couple/few range trips, unless I were to shoot hundreds and hundreds each session. After a normal range session, (mine's a 75B in .40) I might put a bit of oil on the barrel when the slide is retracted, maybe a drop on the rails, etc. I always use a BoreSnake for the bore on my guns. That's it.

When I do a full cleaning I field strip and thereafter use grease on the sliding parts, a drop of oil elsewhere.

I believe that you can clean a gun too much. Some 'experts' believe this to be true. If it ain't broke, don't fix it type of philosophy, and there may be some empirical basis for the 'cleaning too much' harms the gun or shortens its usable life argument. I don't know, and don't worry about it much.

I guess that I'm not 'OCD' about my firearms... I wonder what the general view of competition shooters is when it comes to cleaning and their firearms. I'd follow their consensus if used for SD and you shoot it a lot.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

It's most because of the way the military trains, but before intentionally going to fire my firearms (ie range time) we do pre-fire checks (maintenance) on all the firearms. This is usually a basic function check and a light lubing of the firearm. After firing, whether it was one shot or several thousand (the machine guns do sometimes see this much at once) we do a detailed dis-assembly and cleaning. 

I use this same practice at home, with minor variations (different tools and cleaning supplies). You can't go wrong making sure your firearm is up and running, properly. 

when not intentionally firing the firearm, but the firearm is still in use (ie carried) we do a cleaning once weekly/bi-weekly or anytime exposed to adverse conditions (sand storms, rain, salt water ect). In storage, firearms are cleaned every 30-60 days. 

While I do agree there is such a thing as "too much cleaning" this isn't in relation to how often you clean, but rather how deeply and long you clean. example, the white glove test will ALWAYS fail on (generally) any "black" (parkerized, bruniton, ect) firearm with certain cleaning solvents because they will lift carbon out of the pores of the metal and remove some of the coating every time. the only way to pass a white glove test, then, is to rid the weapon of nearly all lubrication. Not cool, obviously.


----------



## recoilguy

Funny how many opinons there are on this subject. It also is interesting to see what people use to tell who their opinion came to pass. The internet is a place were many folks gather! I clean my guns as I said often. I do probably fiire it more times then the average Joe. It gets dirty. It gets less dirty now that I am running Vit powder. My reason, I like to clean my guns!

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i actually carry mine more than i shoot, and i open carry in a slide holster so my gun is exposed to more dirt and grime than powder and lead. it gets the daily wipe down and weekly lube (full cleaning when i do go to the range) 

my dad taught me to clean it after firing it.... the military taught me to clean it every time i had a spare minute..... dad and uncle sam stick in my head


----------



## cclaxton

I own a Cz75 Shadow and shoot an IDPA match every week, and I go the range 1-2 times a week, and I go through about 400-500 rounds a week, and I think it needs cleaning after that. Mainly I clean the extractor area and the barrel ramp and the barrel. Sometimes I can go two weeks just by using a boresnake and a brush on the extractor area. But once I have the barrel out it is easy enough to go ahead and wipe down the barrel and the inside of the slide and relube it. 

Since moving to slipstream for lubrication, I find the gun stays a lot cleaner and I can probably start going two weeks between cleanings. 

Obviously, this also depends on the ammo you are shooting...but most ammo I shoot is fairly clean: CCI Blazer, PMC Brass, Georgia Arms 147gr reloads, lawman 147 TMJ, USAammo. 

If you just used a boresnake with a little oil on it and a pistol brush on the extractor area, and used high quality oil, I would think you could go at least 1000 rounds without cleaning. 

CC


----------



## Doug B.

As often as you like.


----------

